# Portrait Help



## TicklishWasabi (Dec 13, 2017)

So, I'm currently working on a picture of Rick Astley to gift to a friend for Christmas, as a sort of rick roll. I'm usually pretty good at portraits, but something about this one is unusually hard. It may be the grainy reference picture, weird lighting, or maybe I'm not as good as I thought :biggrin: Whatever the case, something is just seems off about the portrait. So here is the pic, and the drawing, can you tell me what I need to fix?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

There are several problems. The most prominent one, is the accuracy of the face. The size and shape of the face and the features are wrong. They would have to be fixed before you go on to the next problems.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It would be great if you could be more specific Just. I think the face needs to be thinner and the hairline dropped a little. More shading on the lower lip left side where it goes into the corner. I can't see the details as well as Just, yet so I'm sure there's a lot more going on.


----------



## TicklishWasabi (Dec 13, 2017)

You're correct, seeing them both on the screen, rather than only one helps to see it a lot better. I'm working on it now, and I'll post an updated picture when I'm done.

P.S I'm aware of the F'd up windows.


----------



## Klipdassie (Feb 15, 2018)

I have some issues with the left eye. It doesn't resemble with the reference picture. Further i think you have to add more shading, I think it resembles much more when you have done that. Last I am not sure if I am huge fan of the mouth outline. May be you should just use shading. 

So I think it is a nice start. Just try to fix the eye and add the shading. 

keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Daniela455 (Jun 2, 2018)

i agree with sólo. But great job


----------



## Artforever85 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Ticklish*

Ticklish first of all great job on the portrait! Portraits are not easy! 


As far as critique.....the first thing I realized is that the pic is def too grainy. I try to avoid any pics that are blurry or distorted in any way cause it will throw off the final result. It also seems as though you drew the eyebrows a little more thin than they should be...…..just slightly. Shading on the left side of the face needs to come out more as you all already said. 

Super cool though! Your friend is gonna love it!!


----------

